# New Litter - White Flemish Giants



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, We had a much anticipated litter of 6 born this morning out of Hopi (my white girl) and Endevour (the White buck that took Best of Breed at the Storrs,CT. Specialty Show.) She is a first time mom and kinda forgot to pull any fur. Not to mention that they are all pretty bruised up. 

Based on the way they look, I'd say she was a little rough removing their sacs, a few of them have really swollen, cut and bruised ears and legs. Two are very bruised over their backs and sides.

I am REALLY hoping they all make it. They are all good size, but a little chilled. I have them in the house on warm towels, and they are all moving around and responsive.

Here are some photo's of the new babies...
The whole litter...Bruised back... poor baby!






This one's ear looks pretty bad, I guess it got bit.





This one has cuts on his leg, side, head, and ear.





More bruising...





Settling in and getting comfy.





They have not been nursed yet, still pretty wrinkly. 





I'll warm them up before I bring them back to her. Keeping my fingers crossed that they all make it. They all look pretty strong and of good size, so they have that going for them. (Hmmm... and being Whites, at least I don't have to worry about white scar hairs!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2009)

Aww I want to kiss them all!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG they r so cute, I hope they make it too. that is so sad that they got a bit messed up from mom.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, with Zak and Mickael still here, I've turned into a Flemish freak.  

You have my favorite bunnies -- Flemmies and Mini-Rexes! 

Good luck with the litter. :clover: Snuggles and hugs all around! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2009)

Pipp... I thought they were only staying SHORT TERM... You were NOT going to keep them... Right? :shock: Oh-ohhhh! Another one bit by the Flemish bug!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh - I'm SO GLAD this litter is here.....I've been waiting and waiting to hear they were born.

I hope they all do well...


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 21, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Pipp... I thought they were only staying SHORT TERM... You were NOT going to keep them... Right? :shock: Oh-ohhhh! Another one bit by the Flemish bug!


Um...how could anyone keep flemish short-term and NOT become a flemish freak? You can get bitten by the bug after just moments in the presence of a flemmie...


----------



## gingers_giants (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay Baby flemishes!! I hope they all make it


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2009)

They are all warmed up and I've brought them out to the nestbox and given them back to Hopi... and she jumped right in the nestbox and nursed them all. (Insert a huge sigh of relief here!) :clappingI get so excited over such simple things!)

I flipped her over and pulled a little more fur from her belly to make sure they stay warm. She didn't protest too much... but it was necessary. Their bellies are not full (like a ping pong ball) but they still got some milk in them. They all seem pretty content right now. I'll keep an eye on them for tonight. I'm still worried about the bruising.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pipp... I thought they were only staying SHORT TERM... You were NOT going to keep them... Right? :shock: Oh-ohhhh! Another one bit by the Flemish bug!
> ...


Silly me! I was just going by what she TOLD me... I should have known better that the Flemish would NEVER let her part with them!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 21, 2009)

Give Hopi a nose rub for me.....and tell her to take good care of all the babies in the litter....especially the little does.....just in case one needs to take a trip to Texas or something like that...


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> ....just in case one needs to take a trip to Texas or something like that...


Hmmm... not a bad idea!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats!

I will keep my fingers crossed things go ok for them...that they all make it


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope they all make it! Has she pulled any more fur yet?? I hada Holland thta pulled fur almost a day after the babies were born, it had been kind of warm already


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 21, 2009)

eeeeeeeekkkkkk White babies. They're so cute, I hope they all make it.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 21, 2009)

I meant to say earlier that I've had bruised babies like that - the one I'm most concerned about is the one with the ear that got bit so bad - I'm worried it might lose its ear.

They are so cute and so big compared to lionhead babies. I can hardly wait to see the fur come in.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 22, 2009)

14 hours old and we have full bellies! (You can still see the bruised ear!)





Looking much better! (This ones ear is bruised too.)





This is the really bruised baby... His umbilical is still fresh and his back legs are pretty swollen and bruised. But he was kicking and squirming... very lively.





She fed them, but didn't clean them. So I just took them out and cleaned them up. One had his back legs glued together with fur from the nest and urine. They are all cleaned up now and the nest is dry and clean.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh - I just LOVE baby bunnies. 

I have a question for you...

I know with lionheads - even the first couple of days - I could usually tell which rabbits might be the most promising and which ones I knew already were pet bunnies - usually based on the length of the bunny and width and general bone density of the legs, etc.

Is it like that with flemish too? I'm not saying you can automatically know show quality at birth...but can you tell fairly early that there are a couple you want to watch in particular?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 22, 2009)

At this point, it's easy to pick out the runts and smaller bodies... but that's about it.I can pick out the bigger babies, the longer bodies, the wider body, the larger heads (usually boys!). Butsize isn't everything. I've had some really, reallybig babies turn out to be really big adults and totally not worthy to be put on the table for show. Poor shoulder, poor rise, pin bone hips, etc. I won't see details like that until they are 5-6 weeks old. THEN I can start sorting them in my mind as to who will be show and who will be pet... And even that is not set in stone. I re-evaluate every week until they are weaned. They change so much in the first 3 months, if I have ANY inkling that it might turn out to be a great rabbit, I'll hold onto it until it's 4-5 months old.

Edited to add: The last litter of whites that I had with3 girls(that you saw at Storrs), I did not keep the largest girl, I kept the second largest. She had much better rise, outstanding shoulders and a perfect mandolin shape. He larger sistermight make a great brood doe, but her shoulders were too low for me and she was kind of flat over the loin and hips.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Congratulations and they are so cute, I have never seen a white baby bunny before. I hope they all make it, in a couple of months if you need help caring for them, a couplecan come to Indiana.

Praying for the little ones, they have a great slave looking out for them.

Dave


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwwww cute baby bunnies! Make sure to tell first time mommy rabbit she is doing a good job taking care of her babies and she is a good mommy. It will build her confidence in raising her kits. 

Hope the babies all make it.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 22, 2009)

Quick update: they are all fed this morning, and they are pretty clean! (Much better than last night!) Two of them still have pretty severe bruising around their hips and back legs, but they are moving the legs, kicking pretty strong, so I'm hoping they will heal. The one with the really badly bitten ear looks much better. They all looked "pinker" this morning... (Is "Pinker" a word?) Just a bit better than yesterday. 

Will try to get more photo's this afternoon. (Road trip this morning to give someone a doe and swap for a new buck! YEAH!!!)


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 22, 2009)

Awww congratulations! Glad they are feeding well.

Denise


----------



## Orchid (Nov 22, 2009)

They are so little! Are they in pain because of the bruising? Is it just because the mom is a 1st timer that things went this way?

I am glad to hear things are improving!!

Hope you had a nice trip! Who is the new boy?


----------



## wooly_queen (Nov 22, 2009)

I love flemish babies at like 2 months old. They are so cute! I can't wait to see pictures of them then! I had 11 fawn flemmies about 2 years ago. Watching them grow up was amazing. They seem to triple in size every week! lol

Good luck with them.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 23, 2009)

So Hopi decided that it's OK to have the babies now and she pulled a lot more fur...so much fur off her dewlap that she is down to bare skin! It looked raw this morning, so I cleaned it with vanodine and put a bit of Bag Balm on it to protect it. 

But on the bright side, the babies look good. The ears are healing really well. Most of the bruising is going away. She is feeding them until they roll away from her! One still has a small scab on it's head (clean, no infection). And the really badly bruised baby still has a scab on it's back foot. (It was slightly infected, so that got soaked in vanodine this morning and cleaned too.)

Some photos:

Sleeping babes!






Full Belly:





You can see how well the ears are healing!





This was the most damaged ear! (Much better!)





You can see the baby all the way on the left side, his foot has a black scab and a bit of white fluid. I soaked it and it looks much better now.





Considering how badly injured this litter was, I am ecstatic over how good they look at 2 days of age. (This is the really badly bruisedbaby from the second photo I posted. See how well the ear and eye injuries are healing? I'm so happy!)






And I did get a new 8 month old White boy to diversify my gene pool. (That should make my girls VERY happy!) We have named him Ray-Ray (don't ask!) and he seems to be settling in well. Nothing wrong with that boy's appetite!


We presently have 4 other blue Flemish litters, 2 Mini Rex litter and 2 Silver Fox litters... None having any problems... and then we have thisone whitelitter.... they are going to be pretty special!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you have any Standard Rex litters looming in the future?

Lina and I are ooo and ahhh-ing over your baby pictures...she wishes she could hold them  I am glad to see they are doing so much better!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 23, 2009)

Almost forgot... an indignant momma, Hopi:





Hey YOU! Get away from my kids! OUTTA MY CAGE SPACE!





Wow! She can make herself look so imposing! (She is only 14 3/4lbs.)

Edited to add: No Rex (standard size) around here! I'll end up divorced if I try to bring another breed into this herd... (but we occassionally get bigger Mini Rex that don't really fit the "mini" part... LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 23, 2009)

I LOVE it..."only 14 3/4 lbs..".

HA HA HA....


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

OMG soo soo happy the babies r looking better, and momma is looking great too


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 23, 2009)

AwwwCongrats on the babies. Love the pic's :inlove:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Nov 23, 2009)

Hopi is gorgeous & tha babies are adorable!
Glad to hear they are all thriving  Keep us updated


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful doe and I just want to pick up those babies and snuggle them - I love kits and these kits look like a handful!

Thank you for keeping us updated with pictures... wish I was that good with my camera!

Denise


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2009)

Hopi's neck (dewlap) looked less irritated this morning and the babies are all doing good. Had to soak the one bruised baby's foot again, but it looked less swollen than yesterday. (Hmmm.. if that one turns out to be a boy, I think I'll name him Rocky Balboa! He got pretty beat up!) :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 24, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> (Hmmm.. if that one turns out to be a boy, I think I'll name him Rocky Balboa! He got pretty beat up!) :biggrin2:


:roflmao:



glad to hear they r getting better!!


----------



## LionheadLady (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats on the litter! They are healing nicely! Love new kits! Especially when they start popping out of the nest boxes!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 24, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *We presently have 4 other blue Flemish litters, 2 Mini Rex litter and 2 Silver Fox litters... *None having any problems... and then we have thisone whitelitter.... they are going to be pretty special!


*And WHY is it that we don't have pictures of those other litters?

Get on the ball....we're not demanding - just DAILY updates on EACH litter...*(after all - it could be hourly updates!)*

:biggrin2:
*


----------



## LionheadLady (Nov 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *We presently have 4 other blue Flemish litters, 2 Mini Rex litter and 2 Silver Fox litters... *None having any problems... and then we have thisone whitelitter.... they are going to be pretty special!
> ...


Yeah!!! What she said!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2009)

This is NOT a blog my dear! Just charting the progress of this one litter! LOL! How much time do you think I really have in a day? (Don't answer that!)

I have a litter of3 Blue Flemish (6 weeks old), a litter of 2 Blue Flemish (5 weeks old), a litter of 8Flemish- (7 blues and 1 Black - almost 4 weeks old) and a litter of 5 Blue Flemish (almost 3 weeks old), this litter of 6 Whites (3 days old!) plus 2 litters of Silver Fox (4 in one litter, 5 in the other- 4 weeks old), plus 2 litters of Mini Rex (4 in one-5 weeks and5 in the other-2 weeks... SO cute! One REW, one Blackand the rest Broken Blacks).

I'll try to get photos of some of them if I have time...

Technically, I can place ALL the Flemish right now, and not keep any for myself! (Yeah, like THAT'S gonna happen!) Most of the Silver Fox are promised and 2 of the Mini Rex are promised. My daughter wants to keep a couple of them, very promising babies!

I've been a little busy...


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 24, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> This is NOT a blog my dear! Just charting the progress of this one litter! LOL! How much time do you think I really have in a day? (Don't answer that!)


You have the same amount of time as the rest of us....always an hour or two less than we need.....


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 24, 2009)

You must have a long waiting list for flemish by the way...


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is NOT a blog my dear! Just charting the progress of this one litter! LOL! How much time do you think I really have in a day? (Don't answer that!)
> ...



:roflmao: I need another 4-5 hours a day! (Wasn't there a necklace in one of the Harry Potter books that allowed Hermione to move through time... or be in two places at one time? I NEED THAT!!!!)



Edited to add: Don't you get tired of seeing my photo's? AllBlue and Black Flemish? They all look the same as babies... soCute... but the same.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 24, 2009)

ME? Get tired of flemish giant photos? Of babies?

Maybe others...but never me....

Besides - it is so much fun to hassle you.


----------



## LionheadLady (Nov 24, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing pictures of bunnies! =) Bring um on! LOL The more the merrier LOL

I wanna see silver fox babies!!! Do they have awesome fur that stands up from the time they are wittle? LOL I want a silver fox!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

tired of them??? are you crazy??? I scan the rabbitry all the TIME for baby threads. I need MORE cuteness!!!


----------



## MyRabbits (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing about all the little mishaps and the care you did. I am so ignorant about what I might need to do with my upcoming litter. You have gotten me so excited about them. I guess the bad thing with sandies is you can't really tell if they have been bruised. Is the bruising common?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2009)

I've seen minor bruising before, just not to this extent... not the whole litter! But I'm pleased (and relieved!) they are healing so well. They are all fat and sassy now. The one baby's foot still isn't perfect, but it seemsmuch better. He may have a small bump of scar tissue on his foot, but I doubt it will be visible when he gows up.

I've moved Hopi and the litter to a muchlarger cage space. I had her in a smaller cage with the nestbox because I wanted to make sure that when she kindled, she put the babies in the nestbox and not on the wire. As a first time mother, I was concerned about her. So I didn't give her a lot of space or any other choice but to put them in the box... it worked... just wish she had pulled fur earlier!

So now she has plenty of space! And where does she sit? On the 12" square top of the nestbox!!!! She has a shelf... she has plenty of space to stretch out... and she crams herself onto the top of the nestbox! Go figure!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 25, 2009)

I was just looking...is I-Hop considered a blue?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2009)

Hopi is a white... (Her great grandfather was Arizona, my very first white. He was a "heart" bunny... the white I'm holding in my avatar. All his descendants have "southwestern" names... Hopi is named after an Indian tribe. )

Funny you should spell it like that... My daughter had a blue Mini Rex named I-Hop.


----------



## smay (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey lady....nora told me you had babies so i had to come take a look....they are beautiful. Maybe a few should come to my house for a while...

DId she tell you magic is due again Dec. 3rd...not planned for, ace got her since cody left the cage open all night.....


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmmm... and this is the girl we had "trouble" getting to breed? LOL! (Please let me know how Magic makes out!)


----------



## Orchid (Nov 25, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Hopi is a white... (Her great grandfather was Arizona, my very first white. He was a "heart" bunny... the white I'm holding in my avatar. All his descendants have "southwestern" names... Hopi is named after an Indian tribe. )
> 
> Funny you should spell it like that... My daughter had a blue Mini Rex named I-Hop.



EEK...I am sorry...I should have asked this over on the baby thread,,...

I was looking at your page, at the rex..and I was not sure if it was blue of chin...

(sorry)

Either way..all your buns are beautiful!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2009)

(If it was Mini Rex, it was I-Hop... and he was a blue. WHAT a SWEET boy he was! He left us quite a legacy!)


----------



## smay (Nov 25, 2009)

hey cath, beautiful babies....I just may have to start in whites now...and I LOVE the blues..you know me....

Magic is having another litter too, due dec. 3rd. not a planned litter but when you have cody around who leaves the cages open all night what do you expect.....


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2009)

They are lovely Cathy, whites always look worst when they are bruised don't they!! my bew nethies always have really bruised noses and sometimes the crown of their head too.

on average how many flemmies do you keep??


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2009)

On average, I have around 20 Flemish... (divided between 3 colors) but that number has beenlower andhigher, based on babies, rescues, adoptions,etc.

Right now is prime breeding time for the big rabbits. The temperatures are perfect for them, since they don't handle the heat of summer well. My girls seem to prefer temps of 45-60 Fdegrees. And lower doesn't bother them! It's a lot less stressful on them than during the summer. Andthe girls I kept that were born late last winter are being bred for the first time. So it seems like I have a lot right now, but I am very lucky to have homes for the ones I decide to part with. :biggrin2:


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Nov 28, 2009)

Such cute pictures!
How many kits do your Flemish Giant does usualy wean?

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 28, 2009)

We need more pictures to see how they're developing and if the bruises are gone, etc.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 29, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> We need more pictures to see how they're developing and if the bruises are gone, etc.



Per your request:

They are a week old now. I can't see any bruising at all, and their ears have healed well. The one with the sore on the foot is all healed too. Their eyes are not open yet, but they are very active. They bounce all over the nest box like "Mexican Jumping Beans". Two of them were in a differnet part of the nest this morning. Based on their bellies, I'd say they missed breakfast this morning. But after I put them back in the nestbox, Hopi jumped right in and they got a quick meal.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 29, 2009)

To die for cuteness!

(Dougal is giving me the evil eye for looking...lol)

Glad to hear they healed up ok!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 29, 2009)

They're growing so fast. They're all so cute.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my.....I'm so in love with them (and now so anxious for Athena to have her litter here). 

I can't believe how big they've gotten in just a week....they seem HUGE in your hand.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2009)

They are gorgeus! Looks like they are healing up really well  x


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 29, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I can't believe how big they've gotten in just a week....they seem HUGE in your hand.




They are pretty "chunky" at this point. (Prepare yourself! They do grow fast.)

A bit of a difference in a week:


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats amazing how quickly they grow lol and I thought the beverens grow quickly!! 

I can see how your wire bottom cages are good having that many flemmies to clean out would be a very daunting thing over here lol I only have 6 beverens and they take some cleaning especially sully cause he is a mucky beggar lol

Lovely to see the pics of them Cathy


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 29, 2009)

You're not going to be able to one hand them for much longer!

I really want to get a giant bunny someday. The thought of it scares Ryan, but I'm sure he'd be won over if he met one in person.

--Dawn


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG adorable...glad to hear they r healing well YEAH!!!!


----------



## Nela (Dec 1, 2009)

Toooo cute! I am so happy that their wounds healed so well. :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow...Look at the difference. So cool. :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 2, 2009)

SO CUTE!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 4, 2009)

:faint:CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!!

This is the first time I've seen white Flemmie babies! They are just too adorable! and kissable!

Blues will always be my fave (sentimental reasons), and I love the blacks...but these whites are killing me! 

lol, I will probably be saying the same thing about Peg's light grays/steel grays in another few days....


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think we need a pic update tho


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 4, 2009)

Tomorrow they will be 2 weeks old... I'll get new photo's either tonight or in the morning. Their eyes are open and they are VERY active. One of them was out of the nest box yesterday morning, sitting all alone and forelorn. He (SHE?) was very happy to get back with it's siblings when I popped it back in the box!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm waiting to see a picture of you holding one in your hand like the photo you took right before you sent Poe home to me.  I want to see how many days it takes a Flemmie to be as big as my boy. LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 5, 2009)

You mean I not only have to wait for my litters - BUT I need to wait for you to update pictures too???


Hmmm.....



[align=center]:time:[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 5, 2009)

:yeahthat:

I hope they're more pictures when I return to RO in 14hrs


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 5, 2009)

The babies had their 2 week "check-up" this morning, They are all around 12 oz. each (3/4 lb.). Their eyes are open, one baby needed a little help with one eye. So that got soaked with warm water on a cotton ball and the eye was gently opened. There was no sign of infection, but I'll keep a watch on it for the next day or two.

Per your request... (ummmm ... demands?):


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 5, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> They are pretty "chunky" at this point. (Prepare yourself! They do grow fast.)
> 
> A bit of a difference in a week:




Another weeks growth:







I'm not sure I'll be able to hold them like this next week!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 5, 2009)

:inlove: WHAT A LITTLE PILE OF SUGAR-SWEETCUTENESS!! :inlove:

Congrats on your beautiful Flemmie babies, Cathy. 

I hope you get some great show buns from this litter!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG Cathy total Overload...I cant tell u how happy I am that our demands paid off...baby pics Priceless!!!!

They look Huge..I am glad they r doing so well!!!


----------



## @licia (Dec 5, 2009)

What gorgeous bunnies they are. :inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow!

We do a lot of nutrition trial stuff in my Animal Nutrition class that got me thinking...
Have you ever weighed a litter every day? I'd be interested in seeing what kind of average daily gain and feed efficiency they had at this age, though I guess feed efficiency would be really hard before they're weaned.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 5, 2009)

Do you know yet what you have for does and bucks? 

Any favorites yet?

Have they started recognizing you and coming to see you?

and...are they eating pellets yet? (I'm thinking that starts next week).


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, they are not eating solid food yet... so it would be difficult to judge feed efficiency since they are only on mothers milk right now. They will start venturing outside the nestbox maybe next week. But they won't start eating pellets for another7-10 days. They will stay with Hopi, supplimented with mothers milk until they are 8-10 week old (if her milk holds out that long).

I won'tsex them at 2 weeks of age (not accurate enough). Although I do think the chubby one that I am holding on it's back is a doe... and the one that fell out of the nestboxthe other dayis a buck. Just a hunch... They are all about 3/4 lb., so they should be about a pound each by next week. 

As far as recognizing me, their eyes just opened over the last 2 days. No, I don't think they know who I am as yet. (They will...)


----------



## Orchid (Dec 5, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> SO CUTE!!



This looks like the kind of picture you would see on like a calendar or something professinallt cute for the masses ya know!

Ijust love the pic...think it is a great one...

I wonder what it must be like for them to see...brand new, what they have felt and heard all this time...


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ahh!
Their adorable!
Have you got names picked out?


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 5, 2009)

No, not yet.... Not til I'm sure of the sexes, evaluate the personalities and decide who I'm keeping.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 5, 2009)

Almost a 1lb at 2weeks! Teresa is only 2lbs at full size!:shock:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are soooo cute!! And soo big too for two weeks! They look like little puppies!

The first time I saw a White Flemmie was at State fair this year and it took my a while to figure out it was a flemmie because I didn't know they could be white!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh my there adorable. My sister wants to know if we can have one.


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2009)

gosh I don't know about the weights because we use kilograms... but from looking at the size compared to the hand, at two weeks old they look about the same size as my friend's 8 week old mini lop kits.

they got a lot fluffier in the second week as well.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 6, 2009)

The babies are so cute! Mam and dad are georgeous. Congrats


----------



## l.lai (Dec 8, 2009)

Man its so interesting seeing them develop from a baby.

Thank you! Congrats!

Is it true larger breed rabbits dont live as long as smaller breeds like Nethie's? Or is that an old wives tale?

How old is ur oldest Flemish?


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, yeah, the larger rabbits don't live as long as the smaller ones do. On average, I see 5-7 years on my giants. 

Right now, my oldest Flemish is a Blue Buck, Christian, who is almost6 1/2years old. (And yeah, he's still quite willing to sire a litter here and there!) And I have a Blue Doe that is 5 1/2 (but retired!)


----------



## l.lai (Dec 8, 2009)

Too bad the giants are not that common in Australia! I wish i saw more around.

You think its possible to bond a male Netherland with a female Giant? Or the size difference is too great?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 8, 2009)

I just love those babies! In another week or so they'll weigh more than Dora!:shock:

I need to snuggle the whole lot of them.:inlove:

Edit: l.lai, the size of the rabbit doesn't matter too much when bonding. Some rabbits do better with a rabbit of the same activity level and massive buns tend not to bounce around like Nethies do but that doesn't mean it can't work. I have a New Zealand bonded with a Dwarf Hotot, and Tinysmom's neutered flemmie Tiny (RIP) just loved the lionhead ladies... many of them. He had a harem.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2009)

We need more pictures.....please?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 22, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> We need more pictures.....please?


Not to NAG or anything, but I second that!


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh god Cathy they are absolutely gorgeous, I've missed looking at your giant babies, At 2 weeks them babies are nearly bigger if not bigger then my Swyer lol! There so adorable!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

their getting sooo big


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 28, 2009)

Any pictures and updates, hint, hint?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 28, 2009)

I spoke with Cathy over Christmas - she's having some computer issues and can't come on the forum to post pictures right now.

Hopefully soon!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 28, 2009)

:crash Darn computers!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 30, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! THEY ARE CUTE


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 30, 2009)

Please forgive my absence! Yeah, the computer has been giving me problems!

The babies were 4 weeks old this past Saturday. They are all between 2 1/2 and 2 3/4 lbs. and doing very well. There are 4 girls and 2 boys. One boy (B1) is the largest and most gregarious! Super friendly and very "in your face"... has to be at the front of the cage everytime I'm there. (Yeah, I'm in love!)

Typical pose in one hand, but laying on the table... my hand just bearly holds his head now!






In the same basket as before, but now only two fit!





All six of them in the "show box"...





Me, holding the white boy B1 (I do not have a double chin! it's a dewlap!)





The girls...


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

They all look great I want them all!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> They all look great I want them all!!!



:duel



I want one first....I don't have a flemish yet. LOl



:inlove: They are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## petitlapin (Dec 30, 2009)

What a great group of kids, theymake me wonder (albeit briefly) how Gus would like a Flemish friend? I'd like a Flemish friend:inlove: , not sure about the rest of the crew though.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> They all look great I want them all!!!


If I can provide Cathy with enough Xanax to knock her out so she won't stress...one of the does *may* be flying here...I hope. 

At least that is what I'm dreaming of...and Hermes will have a girlfriend his own color!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 30, 2009)

Me? Not STRESS??? There isn't enough Xanax in the country to keep me from worrying about my rabbits! LOL! 

Lets see how they grow up... she's gonna have to pretty special to be Hermes wife!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 31, 2009)

I want one too!! lol. Anyone up for a road trip in a couple weeks to get our flemmies??


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 31, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They all look great I want them all!!!
> ...


If that happens Peg I will bethe bunny Terrorist hunting to get me one also


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> I want one too!! lol. Anyone up for a road trip in a couple weeks to get our flemmies??


Count me in on that road trip...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *Blaze_Amita wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I want one too!! lol. Anyone up for a road trip in a couple weeks to get our flemmies??
> ...


Pick me up on your way through Indiana!


----------

